# Gối cao su non silica là gì ? Gối cao su non silica có tác dụng gì ?



## MoonLight (9/6/18)

*Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu mua một chiếc gối mà chưa biết gối cao su non silica là gì và tác dụng của gối cao su non silica như nào thì hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!*

*Gối cao su non silica là gì ?*

*

*
_Gối cao su non silica là gì ? Gối cao su non silica có tác dụng gì ?_​
Gối cao su non silica là loại gối có cấu tạo 2 phần: phần ruột được làm từ cao su non và phần bề mặt bên ngoài được thiết kế là một lớp gel silica. Lớp gel silica này là một ứng dụng công nghệ tiên tiến làm mát được tạo từ gel nước đàn hồi có xuất xứ từ thiên nhiên được sử dụng rộng rãi như trong miếng hạ sốt của trẻ em nên tuyệt đối an toàn cho sức khỏe.

*Gối cao su non silica có tác dụng gì ?*

*

*
_Gối cao su non silica có tác dụng gì ?_​
Gối cao su non silica có tác dụng chính là nâng đỡ cột sống cổ giúp hạn chế ngủ ngáy đồng thời làm mát giúp bạn ngủ ngon giấc hơn, có giấc ngủ sâu hơn. Điều này đặc biệt cần thiết với người lớn tuổi và trẻ nhỏ.

Đồng thời lớp gel silica cô đặc được thiết kế trên gối cao su non silica giúp thuận tiện cho việc lau chùi và vệ sinh bề mặt gối.

*Cách sử dụng gối cao su non silica*
Cách sử dụng gối cao su non silica rất đơn giản. Bạn chỉ cần dùng khăn ẩm lau một lượt trước khi sử dụng gối rồi đặt gối xuống giường là nằm thôi. Khi gối đầu lên phần cao su sẽ nén xuống điều chỉnh phù hợp với trọng lượng cơ thể giúp nâng đỡ cột sống cổ một cách tự nhiên. Sau khi sử dụng xong, gối lại trở về nguyên dạng như ban đầu. Để vệ sinh gối sau khi nằm bạn cũng chỉ cần dùng khăn ẩm lau sạch sau mỗi lần sử dụng là được.

*Lưu ý không giặt trực tiếp ruột gối trong nước. Phần vỏ gối bạn có thể tháo ra giặt và chỉ giặt bằng tay không sử dụng máy giặt, không dùng nhiều hóa chất. Phơi sản phẩm trong bóng râm, nơi thoáng khí.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

